# Identiti xct rigid fork



## Beast6of6the6east (Nov 27, 2021)

I just bought the Identiti xct rigid fork and I'm wondering if anyone else is using one. It was the only steel fork with a QR TA that I could find and I didn't want carbon or aluminum. The through axle says made in Taiwan so I'm sure the same company that makes Surly makes Indentiti. I haven't been to the bike shop to have it installed it yet but I'd like to know if I'm in for any surprises. Thanks in advance.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

No surprises, should be a solid fork.


----------



## CJLED (Jan 2, 2004)

I used one briefly, also wanted no carbon. Not light, but rode well and I liked that it didn't have all the barnacle bolts on it.


----------



## Beast6of6the6east (Nov 27, 2021)

Hopefully there's someone in this forum who has significant miles on one. I'd definitely like to hear from them.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Back when I was building up my 2016 Kona Unit frame, I was looking for a thru-axle steel fork to run on it. The vast majority of production steel forks these days have a tapered steerer with an A-C of 483mm, which is longer than I wanted to use. Not wanting to spend money on custom, I found the Indentiti XCT straight steerer fork with an A-C of 465mm. The finish is definitely nothing like a Salsa CroMoto and there are some tooling marks around the axle area, but then it is a lot cheaper than a Salsa. The important thing is I was really surprised at how great it rides. It has been a solid fork and the finish that looks like it was anodized, has held up. My only real issue with the fork, is that QA TA you mentioned. Pretty cheap and the lever feels flimsy. A quick call to the guys at Robert Axle Project and I had one of their excellent bolt-on axles in the mail. BTW, while I have no idea who Identiti or Surly has make their forks in Taiwan, I have the TA fork that came with my Surly Karate Monkey and it is nothing like the Identiti.

I have owned seven different steel forks over the last 15 years, including a Vicious Cycles and Waltworks. You did not say if you had the version like mine or the longer, tapered steerer boost version. I know the one I have is right up there as one of the better riding steel forks I have ridden.


----------



## Beast6of6the6east (Nov 27, 2021)

BrianU said:


> Back when I was building up my 2016 Kona Unit frame, I was looking for a thru-axle steel fork to run on it. The vast majority of production steel forks these days have a tapered steerer with an A-C of 483mm, which is longer than I wanted to use. Not wanting to spend money on custom, I found the Indentiti XCT straight steerer fork with an A-C of 465mm. The finish is definitely nothing like a Salsa CroMoto and there are some tooling marks around the axle area, but then it is a lot cheaper than a Salsa. The important thing is I was really surprised at how great it rides. It has been a solid fork and the finish that looks like it was anodized, has held up. My only real issue with the fork, is that QA TA you mentioned. Pretty cheap and the lever feels flimsy. A quick call to the guys at Robert Axle Project and I had one of their excellent bolt-on axles in the mail. BTW, while I have no idea who Identiti or Surly has make their forks in Taiwan, I have the TA fork that came with my Surly Karate Monkey and it is nothing like the Identiti.
> 
> I have owned seven different steel forks over the last 15 years, including a Vicious Cycles and Waltworks. You did not say if you had the version like mine or the longer, tapered steerer boost version. I know the one I have is right up there as one of the better riding steel forks I have ridden.


Thanks for the information. Now I'm trying to find the right disc brake adapter for this fork. I'm going with cheap Shimano altus m315 brakes with 160mm rotors. I know I need 74mm post mount to 51mm international standard. I bought Shimano F160P/S and R160P/S so hopefully one of those will work. I'm not sure if I need a special one because the axle isn't offset at the end of the fork.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Beast6of6the6east said:


> Thanks for the information. Now I'm trying to find the right disc brake adapter for this fork. I'm going with cheap Shimano altus m315 brakes with 160mm rotors. I know I need 74mm post mount to 51mm international standard. I bought Shimano F160P/S and R160P/S so hopefully one of those will work. I'm not sure if I need a special one because the axle isn't offset at the end of the fork.


The Shimano brake adapter was nothing special, so should not be a problem finding one. I am pretty sure it is the same adapter I used on Salsa CroMoto forks and the Waltworks I run now. I am at work right now and will take a look when I get home tonight.

As long as a fork caliper mount is the IS standard, where the axle is located in reference to the fork legs is not going to make a difference. You are going to want to use the Shimano F160P/S adapter. The R160 is for a rear brake mount.


----------



## Beast6of6the6east (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm actually going with a different frame that comes with a fork so I don't need it anymore. It's available for sale on eBay if anyone is interested.


----------

